# Modding Atomizers To Bottom Fed For The Reo



## Andre

On the advice of @andro got a Dremel at a special from Makro, wanting to try modding a dripper to bottom feed for some time. Decided to have my first go on the Igo-F, which has a 1 mm juice well below the coil deck. Here is my story:

The Igo-F. Stainless steel. Top cap and drip tip is one unit. Diameter is about that of a Twisp. About 45 mm high. One air hole, two posts, no post holes. 






Juice well from the top. The little round black thing is a screw - the juice well can be bottom filled in dripper mode.





Juice well from the bottom, showing center pin, which just pushes out.





Center pin removed.





Center pin now has a groove after a few minutes of work with the dremel. (Sorry about the focus)





Center pin with silicone thingie put back in place.









Coiled (7 wraps of 27 g with 1.6 mm ID - 0.8 ohms) and wicked with 1 mm ekowool. Wick tails fit through 2 holes on the deck to go into the juice well. One post screw stripped, fortunately a Reomizer screw fitted.





On the Reo Mini.





End result: Very proud of my first attempt at modding to bf - works perfectly. Wicks surprisingly well. Enjoying some VM Banana Cream in there.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6 | Informative 1


----------



## johan

Great going there @Matthee - how does the flavour and throat hit compare?


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> Great going there @Matthee - how does the flavour and throat hit compare?


Still trying it out, but my initial impressions - actually very good - my first thought was that the throat hit was impressive considering the coil is almost on the deck. Not so sure about the wicking from the juice well, think the sqounking actually pushes the juice through the wick holes right onto the deck, but it works perfectly and have not had leaking through the air hole. Unfortunately did not try it in dripper mode to really know about the wicking. The atty does get quite hot.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh my word! That's a McGyver of note! I'm so impressed! Good one!


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh my word! That's a McGyver of note! I'm so impressed! Good one!


Thx, impressed myself - not the McGyver type.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan

@Matthee I personally present to you a:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## devdev

Wow @Matthee awesome handy work!

Any reason why you didn't just drill a hole through the pin instead of shaving a quarter away?

Provided you had a vice to hold the center pin I would have thought that would be the quicker way of tackling this. Start with a small .6mm bit, then go up to a 1mm and finally a 1.2mm to finish it off


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

@Matthee very impressive... New line of business for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

@Matthee can you please post a pic showing the clearance between the Igo and the juice well on the mini?

Does 45mm diameter leave any space, or is it tight right up against the edge of the mini?


----------



## Andre

devdev said:


> Wow @Matthee awesome handy work!
> 
> Any reason why you didn't just drill a hole through the pin instead of shaving a quarter away?
> 
> Provided you had a vice to hold the center pin I would have thought that would be the quicker way of tackling this. Start with a small .6mm bit, then go up to a 1mm and finally a 1.2mm to finish it off


This is the way most modding to bf is done as far as I have read up on ECF. Doing the drill on SS is apparently not that easy and requires a lot of patience and a steady hand or drill stand, all of which I lack.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

@devdev first you would need a precision drill press (an ordinary hobby type drill press won't do) or preferably a lathe with a minute chuck to drill something as small as the positive pin and secondly the drill bit should be something like a cobalt or better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre

devdev said:


> @Matthee can you please post a pic showing the clearance between the Igo and the juice well on the mini?
> 
> Does 45mm diameter leave any space, or is it tight right up against the edge of the mini?


It fits right into the drip well, with about half a mm of space all round. The 45 mm was measured from the top of the drip well to the top of the drip tip.


----------



## Silver

Wow @Matthee - so impressive indeed!!!
Now that is a major development - you are becoming a serious modder of note now - Dremel n all.
Congrats - must have been so rewarding to vape on it once it was done.

And my oh my, that Mini looks so, so stunning - regal and classy!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

@Matthee do you mind putting up a photo of your fingers with all the band-aid after doing this modification ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## devdev

Matthee said:


> It fits right into the drip well, with about half a mm of space all round. The 45 mm was measured from the top of the drip well to the top of the drip tip.



Wow, that is a snug fit, but clearance is there without any issues.

Presumably the allure of the LP Reo Grand is that you can mod any dripper to work with it because it will fit, where as here you are limited to the smaller drippers


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> @Matthee do you mind putting up a photo of your fingers with all the band-aid after doing this modification ?


Lol, only have a voting mark, can you believe. The dremel with the cutting disc and especially the variable speed actually makes it a breeze. Oh, and did use a vice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

devdev said:


> Presumably the allure of the LP Reo Grand is that you can mod any dripper to work with it because it will fit, where as here you are limited to the smaller drippers


Absolutely, and now that I have a Dremel and a LP Reo.....
BTW - you get both the Grand and the Mini in LP.


----------



## devdev

Matthee said:


> Absolutely, and now that I have a Dremel and a LP Reo.....
> BTW - you get both the Grand and the Mini in LP.



Technically with a dremel you could make any Reo an LP Reo - just not a good looking LP Reo. Who can we convince to give this a try?


----------



## johan

@devdev just take your standard Reo to an engineering shop and ask them to mill the top section to the same dimensions as the low profile one.


----------



## Andre

devdev said:


> Technically with a dremel you could make any Reo an LP Reo - just not a good looking LP Reo. Who can we convince to give this a try?


Many Reonauts have actually done it. You need to take 3 mm off the juice well. But remember your standard RM2 will then have a huge gap. Above my pay grade though.


----------



## johan

The huge gap is normally closed by an o-ring according to the modders on ecf


----------



## Riaz

WOW thats really impressive @Matthee 

well done!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Oom @Matthee You becoming a DIY Guru of note looking forward to your next escapade. Well done sir.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET

awesome stuff. very nice to mod your own gear

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ

Awesome awesome work there @Matthee! Very well done! Looks wicked.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Matthee said:


>



Good job @Matthee. I bet this just opens up so many possibilities for you. Is that ceramic tipped tweezer purchased from fasttech? Would you recommend the blunt or sharp tips when pinching 1.2 - 2mm coils? Thanks.


----------



## Andre

Reinvanhardt said:


> Good job @Matthee. I bet this just opens up so many possibilities for you. Is that ceramic tipped tweezer purchased from fasttech? Would you recommend the blunt or sharp tips when pinching 1.2 - 2mm coils? Thanks.


Thanks. Yip, that is the ceramic tipped tweezer from Fasttech. The blunt tips (as pictured) works perfectly for me.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY

nice one Matthee. could you advise on how to go about modding this centre pin from a trident?





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RIEFY

ok I jumped the gun. thought il give it a shot. let me know if this looks like it could work took 5 min will do a better job with the one im going to uae on the reo. will test with this one if it works I will mod my gold one








Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Can't see why it will not work - the other option would be to take to machine shop, put on lathe and drill centre hole, and one hole perpendicular just above the insulator


----------



## devdev

Cape vaping supplies said:


> ok I jumped the gun. thought il give it a shot. let me know if this looks like it could work took 5 min will do a better job with the one im going to uae on the reo. will test with this one if it works I will mod my gold one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


have you got a LP Reo to use this on CVS?


----------



## RIEFY

its coming I could not be with out a reo lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RIEFY

which part of your trident broke dev? maybe I have a spare for you I have 2

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## devdev

exactly the bit you took out! The center pin, where the pin has been cut so that the coil legs can fit in and be secured by the nut.

That would be a total win!


----------



## RIEFY

snap man that is the part broken on this one. thought maybe its one of the side posts

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ET

go sharief go!


----------



## Andre

That might just work, @Cape vaping supplies. I see a lot of modding to bf in our future!


----------



## Rowan Francis

very well done guys ..


----------



## TylerD

I got the thread. 
This is so cool guys. I can't resist! Need to do this! Now for a good RDA to stuff up and improve!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> I got the thread.
> This is so cool guys. I can't resist! Need to do this! Now for a good RDA to stuff up and improve!


Remember, most RDAs will only fit on a LP Grand. The IGO-F is an exception. Of course you can mod the Reo to LP (take 3 mm off the catch cup), but then you will have a huge gap on the standard RM2s.


----------



## TylerD

Matthee said:


> Remember, most RDAs will only fit on a LP Grand. The IGO-F is an exception. Of course you can mod the Reo to LP (take 3 mm off the catch cup), but then you will have a huge gap on the standard RM2s.


Jip, aware of it. Will measure and make sure before attempting anything. Thanks for the heads up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

quick updat: trident working perfectly on the reo sqounking and draining perfect you can hear the juice being sucked back in. I tried to mod the deck but it appears to be stainless steel. wanted to make a fall which leads to the hole. That didnt turn out too well as I dont have the proper tools however not needed anymore. Vape is exactly the same as a trident on a normal mod just without the hassle of dripping.

as you can see the deck does not have any excess juice flooding the deck







Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## johan

Good doing there CVS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

thanks @johan
next I would like to try the igol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

I forgot to add that if you are in to dual coils you will either need to cut another slit on the other side or drill through centre post and drill 2 holes on the top side

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre

Well done, @Cape vaping supplies. This is exciting! 
Now, I need another LP Reo - what is the best way to get that 3 mm off the catch cup?
What stripper did you use again @Cape vaping supplies - time for old Blues to become raw tumbled, and LP.


----------



## RIEFY

I used Duram stripper strips all kinds of paint. I think you would need a machine shop to cut that 3mm off properly so you can have the same finish asbit is now. I Think @johan would be able to advise on this

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I used Duram stripper strips all kinds of paint. I think you would need a machine shop to cut that 3mm off properly so you can have the same finish asbit is now. I Think @johan would be able to advise on this
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Thanks, will start searching for a machine shop nearby. And Duram stripper.


----------



## johan

Agree with @Cape vaping supplies @Matthee, go to an engineering machine shop and ask them to mil 3mm off and it's a LP Reo

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

In other news - have been vaping with the modded Igo-F for some time now and am really impressed. Does the job very well. 
Another atomizer, which fits on the standard Reo and can be modded for bf is the YK1 (clone of Cyclone?). Found someone on ECF who did it. Fasttech for $5.93 - http://www.fasttech.com/product/1353408

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## RIEFY

if you guys can find the atomic rda. these work well as well easy mod too. also has AFC here are some pics









Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ET

so would you reogyvers say your creations are better than the reomizer2 or just different?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve

id also like to know the answer to that , this is exciting stuff @Matthee and @Cape vaping supplies !!


----------



## RIEFY

Rm2 is perfection! Im not going to say just yet that the trident is better. I prefer subtle flavor some prefer intese flavor. so for me it works as there is a little less flavor due to bigger chamber not that its really noticeable but a flavor chaser will pick it up. I love the fact that the trident has afc the rm2 does not. I will need some more time vaping on the modded trident to see if there will be any issues in the long run. but so far I am really really really happy with the performance of the trident so much so I havent even wicked my rm2 yet. going to do it now but it will go on a ego battery for some flavor testing for now. hope that kind of answers your question
see where my rm2 is lol





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD

Cape vaping supplies said:


> if you guys can find the atomic rda. these work well as well easy mod too. also has AFC here are some pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


I actually send a request to Fasttech to get some. Some awesome clones around. The original one from MCV is around $90. Want one for my panzer.


----------



## Silver

I find this all very interesting

Well done guys on all your modding. 

Great question above @denizenx 
CVS you explained the Trident on REO very well, thanks. 
Cant believe i am seeing a RM2 on an ego battery. Wow. 

Listen guys, i am way behind you here. Its taken me a long time to get familiar with coil building. Now you are modding the devices themselves. I think I will just watch for now  but am impressed nonetheless


----------



## Andre

denizenx said:


> so would you reogyvers say your creations are better than the reomizer2 or just different?


Such a good question. You had me contemplating. As to the modded Igo-F - flavour, vapour and throat hit are on par with the RM2 for me. The same re squonking and draining. It is more difficult to build and does not have a ceramic deck. Neither does it have a removable drip tip. Having a little juice reservoir it is about 1 cm longer than the RM2. But it only costs $10 from Fasttech compared to $43 for the RM2. And shipping will add to the cost of the RM2. So value for money the Igo-F beats the RM2 by a long shot.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gizmo

Hmm, this is making me itchy.. Credit card where are you

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RIEFY

Do it!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Gizmo said:


> Hmm, this is making me itchy.. Credit card where are you


Yes, do it! @Rowan Francis is itching to mod drippers to bf.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

so modded the trident with a second slot for dual coils and OMG. think im in love. coils are just under .8ohms and im in dual coil cloud heaven. had to add some pg to my juice to bring nic down.








Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## RIEFY

I remeber some one saying a reo is not a fog machine. just cant recall who. here is some proof lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ET

darn tootin awesome. but when most people speak about a reo they pretty much imply a reo with reomiser. you guys are breaking the mold and showing us there is more to a reo than just the little reomiser


----------



## RIEFY

This can be achieved with a rm2 aswell. I just never risked opening the hole. its a 45 dollar dripper and would like to keep it at around 1.5mm. the trident if not mistaken has dual 2mm holes

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre

Awesome modding, @Cape vaping supplies. Awesome cloud too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## steve

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I remeber some one saying a reo is not a fog machine. just cant recall who. here is some proof lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


I wanna test drive cvs 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY

anytime bro

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Metal Liz

awesome cloud CVS, just be carefull that Steve doesn't leave with your reo after test driving it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ

steve said:


> I wanna test drive cvs
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


That just sounds so wrong on so many levels

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Alex

Thanks to the inspiration of @Matthee and @Cape vaping supplies, I had a go at modding my Trident centre post this morning. Used my half round 8" file and a bench vise. And lets just say I have another bottom feeding dripper to use now :.

















Feeds perfectly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

Awesome @Alex - how does the vape experience compare to the stock RM2?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY

well done looks awesome. did you slot both sides?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

johan said:


> Awesome @Alex - how does the vape experience compare to the stock RM2?



Thanks @johan, it's pretty good man, I'd say almost on par, but with the advantage of having way more air options, you have more flexibility with regards to the coil builds etc.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Cape vaping supplies said:


> well done looks awesome. did you slot both sides?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



Not yet, I might do the other side sometime, but I prefer my single coils atm


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> Thanks to the inspiration of @Matthee and @Cape vaping supplies, I had a go at modding my Trident centre post this morning. Used my half round 8" file and a bench vise. And lets just say I have another bottom feeding dripper to use now :.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feeds perfectly.


You did that by hand with a file? Wow, awesome.


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> well done looks awesome. did you slot both sides?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Why is it necessary to have a groove on both sides? Won't the one groove feed both wicks should you do duals?


----------



## Alex

Matthee said:


> You did that by hand with a file? Wow, awesome.



yeah I did it by hand with one of these





I found it's really good for fine detail work??

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RIEFY

Matthee said:


> Why is it necessary to have a groove on both sides? Won't the one groove feed both wicks should you do duals?


dual channels drains better for dual coils. single channel will 1st feed the wick itns facing then move to other side

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> dual channels drains better for dual coils. single channel will 1st feed the wick itns facing then move to other side
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


I am wondering whether it would make much of a difference in practice. My Cyclone only has one juice hole on the side and it feeds the wicks on my dual coils perfectly. The juice covers the whole of the deck and rising when squonking. Maybe @Alex could try duals on his and report back to us?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

Matthee said:


> I am wondering whether it would make much of a difference in practice. My Cyclone only has one juice hole on the side and it feeds the wicks on my dual coils perfectly. The juice covers the whole of the deck and rising when squonking. Maybe @Alex could try duals on his and report back to us?



Cool, ok I just made 2 coils and it's running at .65 ohms, used a single cotton wick joining them both and it seems to be going well. I'll report more later after playing around some more.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Although it was juicing ok with one channel, I decided to just do the other side as well. This is a much better solution for two coils. One squonk and it fills up like a boss.




Only need to grind this section for the other side.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> Although it was juicing ok with one channel, I decided to just do the other side as well. This is a much better solution for two coils. One squonk and it fills up like a boss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only need to grind this section for the other side.


Great, thank you for informing us.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET

awesome job alex. will file your method away for future reference

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY

Alex said:


> Although it was juicing ok with one channel, I decided to just do the other side as well. This is a much better solution for two coils. One squonk and it fills up like a boss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only need to grind this section for the other side.


and when I built single coils I just plugged the other side 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Being the modders that's in me, I couldn't leave the Atomic alone that I got from @thekeeperza







So I convinced the old man at work to do me another favour. 


Here its in and prepped for surgery.






All done and dusted.






Me bottom feed dual coil Atomic ready for action on the REO.
This thing kicks like a mule! 
I have to take short puffs. 
Its epic! Ha ha

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## MarkK

Nice mod! well done sir!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

MurderDoll said:


> Being the modders that's in me, I couldn't leave the Atomic alone that I got from @thekeeperza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I convinced the old man at work to do me another favour.
> 
> 
> Here its in and prepped for surgery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All done and dusted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me bottom feed dual coil Atomic ready for action on the REO.
> This thing kicks like a mule!
> I have to take short puffs.
> Its epic! Ha ha


Awesome. Please show us a picture of the deck where you have done the juice hole. What size drill bit did you use?


----------



## MurderDoll

Andre said:


> Awesome. Please show us a picture of the deck where you have done the juice hole. What size drill bit did you use?


Thanks for moving to the correct thread. 

All I did was on the firing on at the bottom. Used a 1.5mm drill bit and pushed it through to the positive connector. As its a hollow piece. It made for the perfect channel. Then on the positive terminal drilled a hole right by the deck. 

At the moment there's only a single hole. Will drill a second hole on the opposite side to allow more juice to flow in easily onto the deck.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET

nice going murderdoll

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

QUASAR modded to bottom fed. Removed the post screw from the center post. Tapped the center post out from top, insulator stayed inside - good thing cause it is a bugger to get the insulator off the center post. Cut a groove in the center post with Dremel - not neat at all, but works. Some pics:

Before operation




Groove done and center post re-inserted




Top of groove visible




Dual coils, 28g, 10 wraps on a 1.6 mm mandrel, 0.8 ohms




Lighting up nicely




Ceramic wicking




Juice fountain




Well saturated. Like the edge around the deck, creating a little dam for juice. Drains well.




We have current.




Cap with air flow control on. Big compared to the Cyclone with afc. Vapes like a dream.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Gazzacpt

Andre said:


> QUASAR modded to bottom fed. Removed the post screw from the center post. Tapped the center post out from top, insulator stayed inside - good thing cause it is a bugger to get the insulator off the center post. Cut a groove in the center post with Dremel - not neat at all, but works. Some pics:
> 
> Before operation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Groove done and center post re-inserted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top of groove visible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dual coils, 28g, 10 wraps on a 1.6 mm mandrel, 0.8 ohms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lighting up nicely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ceramic wicking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juice fountain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well saturated. Like the edge around the deck, creating a little dam for juice. Drains well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have current.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cap with air flow control on. Big compared to the Cyclone with afc. Vapes like a dream.


Go Oom @Andre for a self proclaimed non diy guy you doing very well. I'm impressed sir.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Gazzacpt said:


> Go Oom @Andre for a self proclaimed non diy guy you doing very well. I'm impressed sir.


Thanks, it is a hit and miss affair with me. Wished I could drill it out - just looks so much neater, but function wise probably the same.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> QUASAR modded to bottom fed.


 
OMW! A McGyver of note! Nice one Guru!


----------



## Gazzacpt

Andre said:


> Thanks, it is a hit and miss affair with me. Wished I could drill it out - just looks so much neater, but function wise probably the same.


I reckon it would be a bit better can get a bigger channel and better flow from slitting it in my humble opinion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

lekke meneer.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Awesome stuff @Andre

Think I should send you some of my atomisers to mod for me. Ha ha.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Lovely @Andre 
I like the way you say it vapes like a dream. 

.... Matthee'sMods.com 

He he

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Silver said:


> Lovely @Andre
> I like the way you say it vapes like a dream.
> 
> .... Matthee'sMods.com
> 
> He he


Sounds like a winner website right there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

nice one @Andre. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

That's a really nice job @Andre, I might end up doing the same thing with my IGO-L. Without access to a lathe, drilling the centre post will be very hit or miss.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

One for the standard profile Reo. An A6 Mini @ $5.76 from Slowtech here or you can get it from Reosmods for $35.00, before shipping. Groove cut into the center post after tapping it out. Solid stainless steel little atomizer. Vapes great. 






0.9 x 0.1 (27 g) ribbon and 2 x 2 mm Ekowool, 0.6 Ω





Sucks up that juice and drains well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Alex

Andre said:


> One for the standard profile Reo. An A6 Mini @ $5.76 from Slowtech here or you can get it from Reosmods for $35.00, before shipping. Groove cut into the center post after tapping it out. Solid stainless steel little atomizer. Vapes great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0.9 x 0.1 (27 g) ribbon and 2 x 2 mm Ekowool, 0.6 Ω
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sucks up that juice and drains well.


 
That looks great, I have to get one of these A6 atty's, would fit really well on the Reo.

Dimensions us | metric
Depth 14.2 mm
Height 42.8 mm
Width 14.2 mm
Diameter 14.2 mm


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> That looks great, I have to get one of these A6 atty's, would fit really well on the Reo.
> 
> Dimensions us | metric
> Depth 14.2 mm
> Height 42.8 mm
> Width 14.2 mm
> Diameter 14.2 mm


Perfect size for a Reo Mini imo.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Andre is the one you McGyver'ed yourself?


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> @Andre is the one you McGyver'ed yourself?


Yip. One I had in the drawer from Fasttech. Methinks Reosmods are a bit over the top with their prices for the modded atomizers, all clones.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Yip. One I had in the drawer from Fasttech. Methinks Reosmods are a bit over the top with their prices for the modded atomizers, all clones.


 
Sweet! I will get two and find someone to McGyver them for me or even attempt one myself!

Mind you I should have enough Cyclones real soon! Finally my AFC's etc from the UK hit JHB today so I should get them in the next day or so! Oh and an Igo-L from Reosmods too tomorrow!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

Andre said:


> Perfect size for a Reo Mini imo.


 
BTW, I love that raw aluminium look, one of these days I'm going to strip mine to the same.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> BTW, I love that raw aluminium look, one of these days I'm going to strip mine to the same.


Or get a second one from VapeMob.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RIEFY

this one is a winner . not sure what atty it is its from fasttech. did the mod with a dremmel took 5min. the positive post pushes out thru the bottom althou its very tight. the flavour is superb on this thing it drains very well and is a solid little atty. will post the link to the atty as soon as I find it.

Link to atty https://www.fasttech.com/p/1677400

here are some pics

The modification





The Deck & coil





The look





if I had any more reos this would be the atty I would put on top

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## RIEFY

link added to original post

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RIEFY

looks like this one has been done before





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro

Cape vaping supplies said:


> looks like this one has been done before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Is that a reo and reo mini together?


----------



## RIEFY

yes it is

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## andro

Can u do me a favour and put one in front of each other and take a photo from the front to see the difference ?


----------



## RIEFY

I don't have them thats a internet photo





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## andro

Ok cool thanks


----------



## Dv8

Cape vaping supplies said:


> this one is a winner . not sure what atty it is its from fasttech. did the mod with a dremmel took 5min. the positive post pushes out thru the bottom althou its very tight. the flavour is superb on this thing it drains very well and is a solid little atty. will post the link to the atty as soon as I find it.
> 
> Link to atty https://www.fasttech.com/p/1677400
> 
> here are some pics
> 
> The modification
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Deck & coil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if I had any more reos this would be the atty I would put on top
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


This thing is a beauty!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shabbar

The mini is tiny , fits perfectly in the hand

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I don't have them thats a internet photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Hey, that will be R.10 for the display of my mini on a public forum.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## RIEFY

lol thata 10c how would you kikw mw to pay 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TylerD

Atomic modified for Marla! Boom!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> Atomic modified for Marla! Boom!
> 
> View attachment 8623
> 
> View attachment 8624
> 
> View attachment 8622


Great work. Did you take out the center post to do the drilling? How is the vape?


----------



## johan

TylerD said:


> Atomic modified for Marla! Boom!
> 
> View attachment 8623
> 
> View attachment 8624
> 
> View attachment 8622


 
DIY?


----------



## TylerD

Andre said:


> Great work. Did you take out the center post to do the drilling? How is the vape?


Thanks Andre. No, I actually didn't. I just drilled it at very slow speed and little bit at a time. I don't have bulls milk.
I will only be testing it tomorrow when I pick my mini up. Will let you know.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD

johan said:


> DIY?


Jip here in my garage.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

TylerD said:


> Atomic modified for Marla! Boom!
> 
> View attachment 8623
> 
> View attachment 8624
> 
> View attachment 8622


 
Super @TylerD
I assume Marla is the new Mini?
Explain the name

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD

@Silver .Marla Singer of Fightclub. Dark beauty!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RIEFY

Nice one Tyler. carefull squonking???the feed hole seems a bit high

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Nice one Tyler. carefull squonking???the feed hole seems a bit high
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Cool, I will. That was the lowest I could drill the hole without catching the cup. Will see how it works!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

TylerD said:


> @Silver .Marla Singer of Fightclub. Dark beauty!
> 
> View attachment 8626


 

Nice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK

Nice work @TylerD !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## andro

How long did it took you to do @TylerD ? By the way look perfect man

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar

awesome stuff bru

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD

andro said:


> How long did it took you to do @TylerD ? By the way look perfect man


Probably about 10 minutes. Was really quick actually.


----------



## Jimbo

TylerD said:


> Probably about 10 minutes. Was really quick actually.


 
Nice job TylerD

I you have the right tools most jobs will be easy and quick.

Really need a Drill press, mini vice, Dremel tool & accessories.


----------



## TylerD

Jimbo said:


> Nice job TylerD
> 
> I you have the right tools most jobs will be easy and quick.
> 
> Really need a Drill press, mini vice, Dremel tool & accessories.


Jip, right tool for the job makes things much easier.


----------



## TylerD

TylerD said:


> Atomic modified for Marla! Boom!
> 
> View attachment 8623
> 
> View attachment 8624
> 
> View attachment 8622


Ok, so threading doesn't fit my new Reo.  Damn fasttech clones!


----------



## johan

TylerD said:


> Ok, so threading doesn't fit my new Reo.  Damn fasttech clones!


 
Bugger! Pitch of threading bigger or smaller?


----------



## TylerD

johan said:


> Bugger! Pitch of threading bigger or smaller?


No idea. Screws in about halfway and then stick. Not gonna force it.
Think i must look for a 510 thread die.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

TylerD said:


> No idea. Screws in about halfway and then stick. Not gonna force it.
> Think i must look for a 510 thread die.


 
Best bet is to buy here (not locally available in 0.5mm pitch): http://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale...m+die&catId=0&initiative_id=SB_20140727085435


----------



## RIEFY

I had a brand new copper vein grand with the same problem. the atttys threaded on every other reo besides the one. I would suggest trying the atty on another reo if it works contact rob and seek advice

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> No idea. Screws in about halfway and then stick. Not gonna force it.
> Think i must look for a 510 thread die.


That is a bummer. Do you have an atomizer to use in the mean time?


----------



## TylerD

johan said:


> Best bet is to buy here (not locally available in 0.5mm pitch): http://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?SearchText=m7 x 0,5mm die&catId=0&initiative_id=SB_20140727085435


Awesome, thanks Johan! Will def get a few.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Andre said:


> That is a bummer. Do you have an atomizer to use in the mean time?


Nope.  I'm waiting for them cyclones from Rob. Atleast I've got my little helper.


----------



## TylerD

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I had a brand new copper vein grand with the same problem. the atttys threaded on every other reo besides the one. I would suggest trying the atty on another reo if it works contact rob and seek advice
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Everything else fits it. From a Igo l to igo w to trident etc. @thekeeperza 's atomic also doesn't want to screw into his reo.


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> Everything else fits it. From a Igo l to igo w to trident etc. @thekeeperza 's atomic also doesn't want to screw into his reo.


Mod one of those that fit?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD

Andre said:


> Mod one of those that fit?


I might do that while I wait. Good idea.


----------



## TylerD

Ordered 5 - M7x0.5 Die's and 5 - M7x0.5 taps. Now I wait. Might take a while, but I'm not in a hurry.
Sure these will come in handy at some stage.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> Ordered 5 - M7x0.5 Die's and 5 - M7x0.5 taps. Now I wait. Might take a while, but I'm not in a hurry.
> Sure these will come in handy at some stage.


Great, then you can become our official Reo Mechanic!
Do you have an atomizer to use on there in the mean time? If not, I can send you my modded A6 mini - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/modding-atomizers-to-bottom-fed-for-the-reo.2302/page-6#post-82375.


----------



## Gazzacpt

TylerD said:


> Ordered 5 - M7x0.5 Die's and 5 - M7x0.5 taps. Now I wait. Might take a while, but I'm not in a hurry.
> Sure these will come in handy at some stage.


Hi Mr D did you get the plug tap? The one that isnt tapered at the bottom. Asking because the one I got can't be used to clean out or repair the reo 510 bush as its tapered quite far up. Works great for fixing most top caps though.


----------



## MarkK

@Andre did you say these are not available in SA? i thought i saw M7 0.5 taps and die's at builders yesterday ???


----------



## TylerD

Andre said:


> Great, then you can become our official Reo Mechanic!
> Do you have an atomizer to use on there in the mean time? If not, I can send you my modded A6 mini - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/modding-atomizers-to-bottom-fed-for-the-reo.2302/page-6#post-82375.


Thanks for the offer @Andre . Not a problem. I will wait it out a bit. At least I have my old faithful Reo until those cyclones get here.


----------



## TylerD

MarkK said:


> @Andre did you say these are not available in SA? i thought i saw M7 0.5 taps and die's at builders yesterday ???


Get them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

MarkK said:


> @Andre did you say these are not available in SA? i thought i saw M7 0.5 taps and die's at builders yesterday ???


A few months ago I went on a mission and could not find them anywhere. The popular size is M7x0.75mm. Ohm @johan was generous enough to let me buy one of his he imported.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

MarkK said:


> @Andre did you say these are not available in SA? i thought i saw M7 0.5 taps and die's at builders yesterday ???


As far as I can remember (which is not very far), I never said that, but from other posts on the forums I think that was the case, yes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

Gazzacpt said:


> Hi Mr D did you get the plug tap? The one that isnt tapered at the bottom. Asking because the one I got can't be used to clean out or repair the reo 510 bush as its tapered quite far up. Works great for fixing most top caps though.


No, it's just the tapered ones. But the taps I will be using for other modding, not for my Reo. I also didn't see the plug taps where I bought these.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

MarkK said:


> @Andre did you say these are not available in SA? i thought i saw M7 0.5 taps and die's at builders yesterday ???


I know we get M7 x 0.75 taps here, but haven't seen 0.5 pitch ones. If you do get some, load some for me too!


----------



## TylerD

Gazzacpt said:


> A few months ago I went on a mission and could not find them anywhere. The popular size is M7x0.75mm. Ohm @johan was generous enough to let me buy one of his he imported.


I see I actually in fact get Plug taps. 

5pcs New 7mm 7 x 0.5 HSS Metric Plug Tap M7 x 0.5mm Pitch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

TylerD said:


> Thanks for the offer @Andre . Not a problem. I will wait it out a bit. At least I have my old faithful Reo until those cyclones get here.


 
So sorry to hear about your issue of not fitting on your REO, @TylerD 

Which brings me to say - I hope these new Cyclones will fit our REOs! ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shabbar

if they from oom rob , they definitely will fit


----------



## TylerD

Silver said:


> So sorry to hear about your issue of not fitting on your REO, @TylerD
> 
> Which brings me to say - I hope these new Cyclones will fit our REOs! ?


I really really really hope so!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Gazzacpt said:


> Hi Mr D did you get the plug tap? The one that isnt tapered at the bottom. Asking because the one I got can't be used to clean out or repair the reo 510 bush as its tapered quite far up. Works great for fixing most top caps though.


 
You can grind off the tapered section and voila you have a "plug" tap.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

They will fit... if they don't I will slit my wrists!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MarkK

Rob Fisher said:


> They will fit... if they don't I will slit my wrists!


And send your hands to rob  lol

I will double check the tapping kit I saw at builders... I was reading the dimensions and I swear I saw 0.5 hehe if I did I will grab a kit.
@TylerD you sure your local builders doesn't have stock ? 
@Andre sorry I didn't mean to sound like you told every one its impossible  My short post was not thought out hehe my apologies, I was actually more wanting a confirmation that 0.5 is the right tap  
@johan I will try up a pic later from builders and you can tell me yes or no  lol

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

MarkK said:


> And send your hands to rob  lol
> 
> I will double check the tapping kit I saw at builders... I was reading the dimensions and I swear I saw 0.5 hehe if I did I will grab a kit.
> @TylerD you sure your local builders doesn't have stock ?
> @Andre sorry I didn't mean to sound like you told every one its impossible  My short post was not thought out hehe my apologies, I was actually more wanting a confirmation that 0.5 is the right tap
> @johan I will try up a pic later from builders and you can tell me yes or no  lol


No offence thought off or taken at all....impossible to remember who said what on here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MarkK

There are so many voices in my head thanks to this place  rofl

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Genosmate

Hi All

If anyone wants M7 x 0.5 metric fine taps and dies I can get them from the UK,here ;http://www.engineering-supplies.com or here ;http://www.rotagriponline.com.

My project manager in the UK is coming to SA next Sunday 10th,so he can bring with.

No profit for me you just pay what they cost and postage/courier to you when they arrive,all transparent.

PM me if I can help anyone out.


----------



## Gazzacpt

I spent some time in the workshop yesterday. 

@capetocuba handed me 2 attys to convert to bottom feed.

First up was the smokTech 
The post holes where a bit small so I drilled them out to 1.5mm







Plumbed and clamped the centre pin.






Went with 1mm first then reamed out to 1.5mm.






Drill the feed hole above the deck.






The other one atty, a SM30 was the same process. 

Completed.






SM30






SmokTech






SmokTech on Reo
Squonks and drains quite well. There is no well or lip on the deck so pulling the cap off just after sqonking is messy

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## johan

Excellent work there @Gazzacpt!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba

Flavour on this smok is awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba

Here are my 2 modded babies

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Alex

Awesome job, and it looks fantastic on the Reo

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Great work Modmaster @Gazzacpt.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ET

looks awesomesauce

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Off to fetch my bf magma, will do build and give some feedback tonight!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET

we all eagerly waiting to hear about that

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

@JakesSA of VapeClub has graciously agreed to mod my Plume Veil clone to bottom feed. And I did not even buy it from him. You are star and have earned an even more loyal customer, Sir.
Check out the professional work. With that small threaded part to drill through, this was no mean feat.
Cannot wait to test drive!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## JakesSA

The threaded piece there is 2.4mm wide and the drill bit is 1.3mm. That leaves 0.5mm on either side. I suspect my grey hairs count increased substantially ..

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Alex

JakesSA said:


> The threaded piece there is 2.4mm wide and the drill bit is 1.3mm. That leaves 0.5mm on either side. I suspect my grey hairs count increased substantially ..


 
Damn, that is a fine job @JakesSA

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## ET

eagerly awaiting the results of this awesome plume veil mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

ET said:


> eagerly awaiting the results of this awesome plume veil mod


Shall certainly do. Will be posted to me on Monday.


----------



## Morne

So... I tried something new in the Atomic today. I have never used ribbon, so this was my first try.
0.6 ribbon, 9 wraps.... 1.04 ohm
Good vape, but the flavor is not there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Morne said:


> So... I tried something new in the Atomic today. I have never used ribbon, so this was my first try.
> 0.6 ribbon, 9 wraps.... 1.04 ohm
> Good vape, but the flavor is not there
> 
> View attachment 9474
> View attachment 9475


I have found that a micro coil style with ribbon just doesn't work how I would like it to work.
You might want to space those coils a bit making ugly coils. Flavor gets much better. 
Going to make 2 ugly coils for the Atomic a bit later on myself.


----------



## Morne

TylerD said:


> I have found that a micro coil style with ribbon just doesn't work how I would like it to work.
> You might want to space those coils a bit making ugly coils. Flavor gets much better.
> Going to make 2 ugly coils for the Atomic a bit later on myself.


Thanks...... I will give it a try. Share yours once done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Morne said:


> Thanks...... I will give it a try. Share yours once done


Will do.


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> Shall certainly do. Will be posted to me on Monday.


I saw your plumeveil in the flesh today 

I got excited as I thought @JakesSA has plumeveils  only to find it out it was the one u sent to him. Lol

Looking sexy tho!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> I saw your plumeveil in the flesh today
> 
> I got excited as I thought @JakesSA has plumeveils  only to find it out it was the one u sent to him. Lol
> 
> Looking sexy tho!


Lol, shall send the account for that sighting. He will be getting some in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> Lol, shall send the account for that sighting. He will be getting some in.


Will definitely be looking into one! 

This bottom fed atty thing is making life difficult  so many choices! 

I think the atomic @Alex has is just awesome. The flavour off it is excellent!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MurderDoll

Converted my freshly arrived Tobh to a bottom feed setup to run on Kazumi as he is my only LP. 

Was actually pretty straight forward. 
Thanks to @Cape vaping supplies for the advice. 

My phone a battery is flat. So please do excuse the horrendous pictures. 











Have to say this Atty is amazing. It kills the atomic on every level. 

Running a single coil on ekowool that was donated to me by @Yiannaki thanks bud!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

If anyone is thinking of buying one of those BF-iGo's then don't.... workmanship is crap and they are not worthy of going on a REO... I tried to make a coil for it 4 times yesterday with 3 out of the 4 resulting in a broken leg due to sharp edges on the one screw... yes I have fixed it with a file but the point is you are far better off with a RM2 or even better still a Cyclone.


----------



## Andre

MurderDoll said:


> Converted my freshly arrived Tobh to a bottom feed setup to run on Kazumi as he is my only LP.
> 
> Was actually pretty straight forward.
> Thanks to @Cape vaping supplies for the advice.
> 
> My phone a battery is flat. So please do excuse the horrendous pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have to say this Atty is amazing. It kills the atomic on every level.
> 
> Running a single coil on ekowool that was donated to me by @Yiannaki thanks bud!!


For some unknown reason I have always had an affinity towards the TOBH. Have seen some good reports on it around this forum. And now you confirm - on my wishlist. Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Andre said:


> For some unknown reason I have always had an affinity towards the TOBH. Have seen some good reports on it around this forum. And now you confirm - on my wishlist. Thanks for sharing.


My pleasure. 

Honestly I have only used it for an hour or two at most. 

And that short time it has blown the atomic out the water. 

I highly recommend you try it out. I think you will thoroughly enjoy it.
@Silver will absolutely love it for its throat hit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

MurderDoll said:


> My pleasure.
> 
> Honestly I have only used it for an hour or two at most.
> 
> And that short time it has blown the atomic out the water.
> 
> I highly recommend you try it out. I think you will thoroughly enjoy it.
> @Silver will absolutely love it for its throat hit.


Will wait for @JakesSA at VapeClub to get some in, then I can have it modded very professionally there and then.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Andre said:


> Will wait for @JakesSA at VapeClub to get some in, then I can have it modded very professionally there and then.


Oh. One thing I do need to mention. 

It does have over hang on the REO. Also you can't slide the door down from the top. It has to be inserted from bottom upwards due to the overhang. 

If that's an issues for you, I'd recommend steering clear of this Atty. If it doesn't bother you, you will really enjoy it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Will wait for @JakesSA at VapeClub to get some in, then I can have it modded very professionally there and then.


 
If you spot them at VapeClub first please beep me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> If you spot them at VapeClub first please beep me!


Shall do, Skipper.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

MurderDoll said:


> My pleasure.
> 
> Honestly I have only used it for an hour or two at most.
> 
> And that short time it has blown the atomic out the water.
> 
> I highly recommend you try it out. I think you will thoroughly enjoy it.
> @Silver will absolutely love it for its throat hit.



Thanks @MurderDoll for thinking of me
Noted
Would love to try it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Andre said:


> For some unknown reason I have always had an affinity towards the TOBH. Have seen some good reports on it around this forum. And now you confirm - on my wishlist. Thanks for sharing.


Doooo eeeeetttt. Using the TOBH and the Atomic most of the time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Im looking on getting a atomic for my new Reo. Any advice as if it is difficult to modify or should i ask @JakesSA to do it. I sold all my Tobh as i dont like them using magma at the moment and so far best RDA ever. The atomic is built the same way and rip tripper freaked out how good the atomic is. So i think it will be a excellent fit for my new reo.


----------



## Andre

VapeSnow said:


> Im looking on getting a atomic for my new Reo. Any advice as if it is difficult to modify or should i ask @JakesSA to do it. I sold all my Tobh as i dont like them using magma at the moment and so far best RDA ever. The atomic is built the same way and rip tripper freaked out how good the atomic is. So i think it will be a excellent fit for my new reo.


Yip, buy from @JakesSA at VapeClub and he will mod it for you free of charge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Andre said:


> Yip, buy from @JakesSA at VapeClub and he will mod it for you free of charge.


From the pics I have seen his work is top notch to.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

Gazzacpt said:


> From the pics I have seen his work is top notch to.


 
He did a professional job on my Atomic. The center pin in done using a lathe and a milling machine.

Very good job.


----------



## Andre

Received my professionally modded Atomic from @JakesSA at VapeClub today. 
Build 0.4 ohms dual micro coils, 1.5 mm ID, 28g with 7 wraps for each coil. 
Wicked with 2mm ceramic wick.
Throttle full open.
It makes a noise like a steam train. Flavour, vapour and throat hit very good. Flavour maybe less than in the Cyclone with AFC, will switch juices between the Cyclone AFC Reo and the Atomic Reo to confirm via an edit. Seems to vaporize very effectively - some Silver plating happening.
Do love the look of the Atomic on the Reo Grand. A perfect fit for me, not too big or hanging over the edges of the catch cup.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Gizmo

Can we see how the holes have been drilled to work with the reo 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow

Yes plz i also want to see


----------



## MurderDoll

My next bottom feed conversion is done now. 

Scar from FT. 
Also drilled out the airhole to 1.5mm on the shell as well as the deck to allow a less restrictive Vape.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Gizmo said:


> Can we see how the holes have been drilled to work with the reo
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


 


VapeSnow said:


> Yes plz i also want to see


 
Here you go. There is another juice hole in the center post just above the deck - opposite to the one shown in the picture.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Thats really good work.


----------



## Gizmo

Andre said:


> Here you go. There is another juice hole in the center post just above the deck - opposite to the one shown in the picture.


 
Excellent work. Looks like it came out like that.


----------



## Andre

VapeSnow said:


> Thats really good work.


 


Gizmo said:


> Excellent work. Looks like it came out like that.


 
Check out his bf modding on the very difficult Plume Veil: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/modding-atomizers-to-bottom-fed-for-the-reo.2302/page-9#post-97562

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

nice work @JakesSA

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Morne

So here's my attempt to a similar setup to what @Andre posted today. 2mm ID, 28g and 6 wraps @ 0.59 ohms with ecowool in my Atomic.... On Black Betty!!

With the air wide open this thing is a killer, it's like a cloud blower! CLOSE THE AIR UP A BIT AND THE FLAVOR IS GREAT!! Loving it. My best build on the Atomic to date! 

Thanks @Andre

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Morne said:


> So here's my attempt to a similar setup to what @Andre posted today. 2mm ID, 28g and 6 wraps @ 0.59 ohms with ecowool in my Atomic.... On Black Betty!!
> 
> With the air wide open this thing is a killer, it's like a cloud blower! CLOSE THE AIR UP A BIT AND THE FLAVOR IS GREAT!! Loving it. My best build on the Atomic to date!
> 
> Thanks @Andre
> 
> 
> View attachment 9819


Ah, glad I could help a bit and you like the outcome. So little time so many options.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam

I have a V7 Atty that i need to collect at capemailhub and will soon try this out.


----------



## Andre

iKeyaam said:


> I have a V7 Atty that i need to collect at capemailhub and will soon try this out.


Ah, let us know.


----------



## ET

plume veil, reo, marriage made in heaven or hell?


----------



## RIEFY

ET said:


> plume veil, reo, marriage made in heaven or hell?


Atomic is the perfect match.stainless steel construction Drains perfectly flavour is superb afc what more could you want.




And it chucks the vapor





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex

Agreed, I love my Atomic on the Reo, really amazing flavour. And excellent construction.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

ET said:


> plume veil, reo, marriage made in heaven or hell?


Mine is at home, modded for bf by @JakesSA and all, but did not have time for a test run. Is a big atty, so overhangs the catch cup. For me the atomic is not bad, but I tend to leak juice through the air holes (probably over squonking). Flavour is good, but not as good as the Reomizer or Cyclone imo. The atomic fits the Reo perfectly and looks very good on it.


----------



## Nooby

Is the Atomic still not as good as the RM2 in taste even with dual coils Andre?


----------



## RIEFY

Nooby said:


> Is the Atomic still not as good as the RM2 in taste even with dual coils Andre?


@Nooby different strokes for different folkes as you might notice I love the atomic and rate it above the rm2 where as it does not work too well for @Andre. get one and see for your self. did you not take a couple of toots of mine?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

Nooby said:


> Is the Atomic still not as good as the RM2 in taste even with dual coils Andre?


 
I have the Atomic and the RM2 setup on my Reo's here, and honestly I prefer the Atomic. Although the RM2 is an absolute winner too. Totally different build on the atomic though, running dual coil .45 ohm, tons of flavour, using the smallest airholes. Coils mounted high using 1.4 mandrel (best flavour for my taste) and wicked with Rayon.

In fact it's so good I plan to ask @JakesSA to mod another one for me.


----------



## Andre

Nooby said:


> Is the Atomic still not as good as the RM2 in taste even with dual coils Andre?


I use it with dual coils at 0.35 ohms. For me it is not better than the Reomizer (have tried both on the same juice and same wicking material) - in flavour. But that is just me, others do differ as you have seen above. But still a great vape, and worth the while to have one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nooby

Ah ok, thanks CVS, Alex and Andre.. always informative hearing your guys side of the story.. definitely getting me an Atomic!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

